# Travel Photos Update



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Indeed @ *Dwest*, I did that a few times.

41.









42.









43.









44.









45.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice photo update.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots!!!
more photos please?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos were great, very nice


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ thanks guys for checking this out.....

*Abbotsford - population 2006 census 123,864*
A city just outside metro Vancouver

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

6.









7.









8.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

9.









10.









11.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

I never thought that Abbotsford has that many inhabitants.
those are nice housings on the hills and it looks like a nice angri city.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ I agree, Abbotsford is one nice city where agri or farming is the major industry. there are a few midrises in the city center but don't have time to stop and shoot.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Victoria* - the capital of British Columbia, about 100 kms. (62 miles) from Vancouver and about 100 kms. (62 miles) from Seattle by airplane or ferry.(wikipedia)
Population - 2006 census - 78,057 / metro(13 municipalities) - 330,088

1. The Legislative Buildings









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

6. The Empress Fairmont Hotel









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful photos of Victoria and hope that you have more shots to upload.
thank you mate for sharing.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I visited Victoria last July and yes it has a vibrant street scenes.
BTW, those are nice photos.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys for dropping by..

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice shots specially the Legislative building and the Empress Hotel.
Victoria is one of Canada's nicer cities.
I will regularly check this thread.


----------



## TorDahlin (Sep 11, 2010)

nice collection capricorn, 
really love the light and colors here:



capricorn2000 said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wow, pretty nice photos.
liking your Victoria shots.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks *aster and charlie *for liking my photos. Likewise, to *TorDahlin*, I really like your photos too.

*More on downtown Victoria*

31.









32.









33.









34.









35.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

36.









37.









38.









39.









40.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

41.









42.









43.









44.









45.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

another set of beautiful photos.
those old designed buildings are really great.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

interesting shots.
nice vibrant street scenes.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful pictures of Victoria
and great photo update.
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice shots of downtown Victoria.
I love those sidewalk cafes.
you're doing great capricorn and keep it up.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing! I was in Victoria a year ago and I LOVED it!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

aster4000 said:


> another set of beautiful photos.
> those old designed buildings are really great.


I fully agree and I myself like them.



kingsway said:


> interesting shots.
> nice vibrant street scenes.


yes, as people are enjoying the last days of summer.



skylark said:


> beautiful pictures of Victoria
> and great photo update.
> thanks for sharing them.


you're welcome and thanks too for that.



DWest said:


> nice shots of downtown Victoria.
> I love those sidewalk cafes.
> you're doing great capricorn and keep it up.


I love sidewalk cafes too and thanks for that.



Chadoh25 said:


> Amazing! I was in Victoria a year ago and I LOVED it!


hope you enjoyed your visit here despite the weather then.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*more random shots of Victoria*

46.









47.









48.









49.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

50.









51.









52.









53.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Victoria's City Hall*

54.









55.









56.









57.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

58.









59.









60.









61.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Looking very nice, lovely shots there mate!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, amazing photo updates capricorn


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

this is a great Victoria photo collection.
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice photo update.
thanks again.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great stuff!! Keep up the amazing work! Nice to see these Victoria photos.
I wonder why they painted City Hall such an odd colour?


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots.
the city hall has kind of loud color.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Bristol Mike said:


> Looking very nice, lovely shots there mate!


thanks Mike.. your photos are great and I like them



christos-greece said:


> Really very nice, amazing photo updates capricorn


thanks too Chris..you're doing good job with your thread.




charliewong90 said:


> this is a great Victoria photo collection.
> thanks for sharing them.


you're welcome charlie and thanks too for checking this out.



aster4000 said:


> nice photo update.
> thanks again.


ditto, aster and thanks too for your comments.



Taller said:


> Great stuff!! Keep up the amazing work! Nice to see these Victoria photos.
> I wonder why they painted City Hall such an odd colour?


thanks too Greg, and I agree city hall's paint is kind of odd and if you notice some of the buildings are painted multi-colored.



DWest said:


> cool shots.
> the city hall has kind of loud color.


I agree, personally I would have painted it with pastel color


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*More Victoria photos*

62.









63.









64.









65.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

66.









67.









68.









69.









70.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

71.









72.









73.









74.









75.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

76.









77.









78.









79.









80.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> 73.


^^ this looks like some place in Switzerland.
nice photo update though.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

great photo update.
nice as always.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

most of your shots are really interesting,
loving them.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

more nice shots.
never get tired of looking at them.


----------



## Just Dave (Oct 2, 2010)

Edited


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys for checking this out and @ *Just Dave *- welcome to SSC and I'm waiting for your new thread.

*More Victoria photos..*

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@capricorn: for once again great, amazing photos


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^hey thanks *Chris* for that.

86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

91.









92.









93.









94.









95.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

a great photo update to one of my favorite cities.
keep up the good work @ capricorn2000.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

capricorn2000 said:


> 81.


no offense meant, but this piece of art reminds me of some kind of an old-fashioned urinals I'd seen somewhere.
Otherwise, the photos are nice.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^yes, I've seen some urinal quite similar to that somewhere.

*more Victoria photos....*

96.









97.









98.









99.









100.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

101.









102.









103.









104.









105.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

106.









107.









108.









109.









110.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

another beautiful set of Victoria photos.
please keep them coming.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool, cool photos.
thanks again for them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks all for viewing my thread..and to DWest and aster as well.

111.









112.









113.









114.









115.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

116.









117.









118.









119.









120.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

121.









122.









123.









124.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

124.









125.









126.









127.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice update of a charming city.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

Victoria is starting to have some mid-rised buildings as shown on pic # 115 & 117.
it might not be very long (I suppose) when we can see some high-rises.
BTW, nice shots bro.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ I agree with you aster4000, Victoria is starting to get massive.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

good designs for those new modern buildings.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Fabulous thread, so many beautiful pics and buildings :drool: ... cheers mate.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful and amazing photos indeed :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks everyone for the visit and your comments.

*Victoria chinatown*

128.









129.









130.









131.









132.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

133.









134.









135.









136.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*chinatown's Tan Pan Alley*.
137.









138.









139.









140.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And from Chinatown, those photos are also very nice capricorn


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

big enough chinatown size in a relatively small city.
passed by Tan Pan Alley once about few years ago and I never felt 
claustophobic not until that time. nice enough to have a small cafe, a barber shop
and some curio shops.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice chinatown photos.
that's an antique barber chair in # 139.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool shots of chinatown.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> And from Chinatown, those photos are also very nice capricorn


glad here you're liking them.



kingsway said:


> big enough chinatown size in a relatively small city.
> passed by Tan Pan Alley once about few years ago and I never felt
> claustophobic not until that time. nice enough to have a small cafe, a barber shop
> and some curio shops.


Victoria's chinatown is rather big and developed in a small city of about 78 grand population and 300 grand in the metro.
yeah, I felt the same way of claustophobia when I passed by the alley.



DWest said:


> nice chinatown photos.
> that's an antique barber chair in # 139.


it is and I like it.



skylark said:


> cool shots of chinatown.


glad you like them.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*My trip to Loma Linda, California (Oct 14 - 17, 2010) 
Driving to Bellingham, WA to catch the plane to Seattle then to Ontario, California.*

1. Canadian immigration









2. the line of cars entering British Columbia









3. the Canadian flag









4. the Peace Arch on the Canadian side









5. line of cars entering Washington, USA


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

6. Peace Arch close-up









7.









8. USA side









9.Blaine WA


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Bellingham
10.









11. where we parked our car for 4 days









12.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

13. part of Bellingham from the plane









14.









15.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice photos despite the overcast weather.
will be waiting for more.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm guessing you're chronicling your Cali visit.
nice shots though.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks [email protected] aster - difinitely I'll be posting more. @ DWest - I'm not exactly chronicling this Cali trip but just taking some shots along the way when it's possible.

*In the Seattle-Tacoma Airport*
16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

21.









22.









*At Loma Linda*
23.









24.









25.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice photos.
have some more?


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful shots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All those photos are indeed very nice, including the last ones


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^happy here for dropping by guys - kingsway, skylark and chris and thanks and to all for viewing.

*Still at Loma Linda, CA*

26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

31.









32.









33.









34.









35.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice photos of your travel.
will be waiting for more.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photo update.
Cali is beautiful...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

jack567 said:


> Amazing photos. Photography is a creative art.Photography is a record of living. In one photograph there can be many perception, interpretation and execution.


I couldn't agree less. anyways, I'm glad here for liking my photos. likewise, 
to aster and DWest.

*more shots of Loma Linda University, CA.*

36.









37.









38.









39.









40.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

41.









42.









43.









44.









45.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I can feel the nice warm breeze looking at those pictures!!! :yes:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ you bet, it was so warm that I perspired.

46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

51.









52.









53.









54.









55.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Driving around Loma Linda...*

56.









57.









58.









59.









60.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

there's something odd with the atmosphere but nice.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice shots.
you must enjoyed your trip.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^your comments guys are well appreciated.
yeah, I noticed that odd atmosphere too and yes, I enjoyed my trip.

*Some freeway shots in Riverside county.*

61.









62.









63.









64.









65.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

these are wow shots of southern California.
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

lovely photos and I love California.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice new photos for sure


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys (charliewong, aster and chris} for appreciating these photos....

*driving around the city of Riverside*
66.









67.









68.









69.









70.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

71.









72.









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cool....I'm always fascinated with those palm trees


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful...I love that California weather.
keep those photos coming mate.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep up the good work, capricorn :cheers:


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice update....
looking forward for more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Fantastic update mate - loving the rows of palm trees :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks all for your visits/compliments - kingsway,Dwest,aster,chris & Sydney.

*At Redlands, CA*

78.









79.









80.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

91.









92.









93.









94.









95.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

96.









97.









98.









99.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

A residential area in Redlands, CA

100.









101.









102.









103. driving around going up Highland, CA










104. Southern California sunset.









105.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots as always dude.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks guys, I really appreciate your comments.

71.









72.









73.









74.









75.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

very nice photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, great photos and thanks for those, capricorn


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

great photo tour.
keep them coming pal.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

i'm glad for your kind comments guys.

76.









77. look like tombs 









78.









79.









80.


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

cool shots.
photo # 77 indeed look like tombs.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^yeah, I agree.

81.









82.









83.









84.









85.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> 84.


this is my dream house and place to retire in.
absolutely lovely.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new shots capricorn as usually


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks chris for the compliment, I appreciate that...

the ferry boat terminal at Swartz Bay, Vancouver Island.
86.









87.









88.









89.









90.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome and thanks for the new ones


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool shots.....
anymore photos cap?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Now about the weather must be cold out there?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Now about the weather must be cold out there?


yeah, this year it's really colder than the previous like during daytimes,
normally it's below +9C and nightimes between +4 and -2.. but we're still
lucky here as other provinces have below -15C to -25.
there was one afternoon though last week that the temp went down to -4C with wind chill 
and I could hear some people on the streets complaining about the cold.

I'm glad for your compliment DWest.

more shots on Vancouver island...
91.









92.









93. *this is part of the town of Sidney w/c is about 30-35 kms.(my personal estimate) north of Victoria.*









94.









100.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the weather info and thanks for the new photos


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

nice update.
been to Sidney ten years ago.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks again guys for complimenting my thread.

still part of Sidney.
101.









102.









103.









104.









105.









106.









107.


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice update.
as per your photos, Sidney looks busier than before.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^I agree. when I happened to be there like about 10 years ago while 
waiting for the bus to Swartz Bay, you could hardly see people and cars in the streets and it was kind of eerie.


This boat festival was held in the inner harbor of Victoria.
1.









2.









3.









4. Probably, the lady is as old as the boat.









5.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

photos along the road from Victoria to Swartz Bay last summer of 2010.
1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for the very nice and interesting photoupdate, my friend :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed interesting and very nice new photos


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice collections of photos of places you've been too.
thank you for sharing them...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice travel photos updates...kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Likewise, I thank you all for dropping by - aarhusf,chris,madonna & Linguine...

Just wanna get rid of these from my files. BTW, these are of Victoria,BC.
1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6. No, Not an oil spill but dirt on the window pane.....









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice thread. I enjoy looking at those pictures of various places.


----------

